# breastfeeding in a Sari?



## love bug (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a wedding to attend (as a maid of honor) at the end of the month and a 7 week old. I need to wear something easy to nurse in and I want to feel dressed up too. I was thinking a Sari might do the trick but I have never worn one and have no idea if breastfeeding would be problematic.

any advice?


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

A sari is a great thing to nurse in!









You have a blouse with hooks in the front. If you get it loose enough or a stretchy fabric you can just lift the bottom up to expose your breast. If it's not stretchy just unhook the front the way you would a front fastening bra.

A sari is very complicated to put on (see www.darshani.com for instructions) but if you practice ahead of time and use a lot of safety pins you should be okay. The pallu (end of the sari) is great to use for cover up while nursing if you feel the need to do that. The only risk is little ones love to pull the folds out and it messes up the whole thing, so pin, pin, pin!

Do you own a sari and blouse? Do you know anyone who can help you wear it?


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

What an awesome site USAmma!!! Thanks for the link. I am not in need of a sari but wanted to read this post in hopes that someone would post a link. After reading that one I so want a sari and to visit India.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre*
What an awesome site USAmma!!! Thanks for the link. I am not in need of a sari but wanted to read this post in hopes that someone would post a link. After reading that one I so want a sari and to visit India.

That's me, by the way, in the photos.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
That's me, by the way, in the photos.









OMG!!!! I knew the name sounded familiar and thought I had seen it around here but wasn't sure. I thought you would look so different!! You look gorgeous in your sari's!! I was so excited what I learned on there (like the toe rings) when DH got home I basically pounced him to share it all.







So I have a question....how come it's a no-no to show the front of your blouse?

Sorry to derail your post love bug!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre*
.how come it's a no-no to show the front of your blouse?

Sorry to derail your post love bug!

Glad you enjoy the site.







It was my labor of love mostly before I had kids. When Abi got mobile I had to stop working on it. You know how it is.

Showing your blouse in the front is like showing your bra in public. You want to keep the general _shape_ of the breasts hidden from view. It's funny-- in Hindu culture certain things are seen as immodest and other things are not. It's okay to show your belly if the sari happens to show it, but you (in very traditional culture) cover your head in mixed company with the end of the sari.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Thanks so much for the sari wearing directions! I played the role of "younger sister" at my best friend's Gujarati wedding and although I think I looked wonderful in my sari I was basically wrapped up and pinned into place by one of the groom's aunts (who laughed non-stop as I posed in the finished product







).

I've tried several times to figure out how to do it on my own and never gotten it to fall exactly right...so your site is perfect. Thank you!

You looked lovely, and your wedding henna was amazing!


----------



## Girl In The Fire (Apr 6, 2005)

Wow I never had any idea saris were so complicated to put on. There are alot of Indian people that live in our apartment complex and I love the saris they wear, the fabric is so beautiful.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
Glad you enjoy the site.







It was my labor of love mostly before I had kids. When Abi got mobile I had to stop working on it. You know how it is.

Showing your blouse in the front is like showing your bra in public. You want to keep the general _shape_ of the breasts hidden from view. It's funny-- in Hindu culture certain things are seen as immodest and other things are not. It's okay to show your belly if the sari happens to show it, but you (in very traditional culture) cover your head in mixed company with the end of the sari.

Wow! You learn something new every day!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

I've nursed in a sari. It can be done, and I don't want to discourage you, but frankly I think it might be easier to just get another type of dress. A sari is not that hard to nurse in, but it is generally fussier, harder to walk in, and harder to just manuver with in general. Not to mention that they take some skill and practice to put on. Or several Indian female in-laws! You could try it, but unless you are already experienced and comfortable with wearing one I think the ease of nursing might be offset by the general unease of trying to just keep the darn thing on and adjusted!

If you do decide to go with the sari, I suggest a few things. 1) get a large safety pin (or diaper pin) and once you get the folds right in the front (the "skirt" part) gather them at the top and pin them together. This is the part that gets tucked in at the front of the waist (or slightly to the side), so nobody will be able to see that. It will help you keep the pleats in place throughout the day. 2) get a pre-made, stretchy blouse. Sari blouses are either premade in sizes from a stretch cotton or other similar material, or are custom made from a piece of the same material as the sari and have hooks or buttons and are pretty tightly fitted. I don't think it's very easy to undo the hooks to nurse, and once you undo it you're undoing BOTH sides of the blouse, so it might be difficult. The stretchy material can just be pulled up right above the nipple on one side and will stay in place on the other side. 3) Definitely do a practice run or two--practice putting it on, and practice wearing it around for a few hours and nursing in it. And time yourself with putting it on. Now I can put one on in about 10 minutes, but at first it would take me about an hour every time and DH had to help me and we'd always get into a huge fight!


----------



## sophiesue2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I've been to your site before, completely unrelated to MDC. I don't even remember how. But I read the whole thing. I went to India when I was 14, and fell in love. I can't wait to go back. Sadly, my sari that fit at 14 would be a joke to try to wear now. The blouse and skirt that goes underneath anyway.


----------



## [email protected]diff (May 31, 2004)

I nurse quite often in Bari, particularly if we are visting outside home. For a beginner it could be somewhwt cumbersome as it does require some practice to 'manage' or carrying oneself in a Sari. But once quite at home with it, there are several advantages in nursing in a Sari. Of course, one can take out breasts rather easily as compared to longish costumes. The main advantage is in covering ' hiding the baby and in a manner that it is neither suffocating to him nor can his nursing be seen; particularly useful in NIP. One can sit on a chair, setty or even squat while nursing.

Incidentally, I am from India. May I compliment you, USAmma on your site? it is aweful. And you look so charming wearing a Sari. Keep it up.
Uzra


----------

